

Email Phraud: An Illustrated Guide - cnouri
http://www.rackspace.com/apps/blog/view/2010/04/email_phraud_an_illustrated_guide

======
michaelferranti
Email Fraud is a huge problem that cost innocent people nearly $600 million in
2009. This creative Illustrated Guide to email fraud will show you the top 5
scams and how to avoid them.

